

A request for the language gods - k33n
http://keen.posterous.com/to-the-language-gods-i-have-but-one-request

======
ikevin
If you are using Ruby you might be able to use some variation of the "around
alias" mentioned here:

<http://media.pragprog.com/titles/ppmetr/spells.pdf>

Maybe even create your own little dsl for your approach.

~~~
k33n
I love that it's under a section called "spells". And actually it looks like
it could be done with a variation of this.

This is why I love Ruby. It goes out of its way to let programmers be creative
:)

------
mooism2
Available in Haskell with the ViewPatterns extension.

[http://haskell.org/ghc/docs/latest/html/users_guide/syntax-e...](http://haskell.org/ghc/docs/latest/html/users_guide/syntax-
extns.html#view-patterns)

------
pavel_lishin
Seems like something you could do with decorators in python, but would
probably end up looking more confusing than the original.

